# ZEEBAAS ZX2-22



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

THE ULTIMATE YAK REEL!
Just received my new Zeebaas ZX2-22 Similarly priced to the Japanese built Saltiga and Stella and Yank built Penn Torque
but a little bit more unique in its design and build quality.A fully machined bar stock reel that has less than half the working parts of a Stella or Saltiga.
Possibly a reel that will begin to appear a bit more often on Aussie Yakkers vessels....................Alex


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

These get damn good reviews and seemed to be loved by those that own them. Maybe better compared to Van Staal than the jap reels?
The Penn Torque can be had for under US$500 and from what I can find these are about twice that.
Also the Zeebaas seem to only be available in right hand wind so even if I had the money it would be going elsewhere.


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

The one in pic appears to have the handle on the left, so the right hand wind thing may be incorrect.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

fishoboy said:


> The one in pic appears to have the handle on the left, so the right hand wind thing may be incorrect.


I am left handed so cast/hold rod with my left and wind with my right.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

I have two Van Staals and swear by them in the Yak which cops a lot of spray and the occasional dunking.... fully sealed, good in surf and sand, just wash off in water, great 15kg drag, cool Yak bling! I little heavier than a equivalent Shamino reel. Its an investment though not cheap. Good leashes required for sure!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice looking reel, sort of looks like something out of one of the Terminator movies :lol:


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Very slick. Was looking at the 7x2-20 for Bream. A grand no less :shock:


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Slick? Perhaps, but the ZX2-22 can be had for $959 US plus post, In my opinion (which isnt worth much) just a bit much....


----------

